# Crown Court Sheffield, October 2012



## Wakey Lad (Oct 14, 2012)

It started off in 1808 as a Town Hall and courts for the Petty Sessions (now known as Magistrates' Courts) and Quarter Sessions. The city was growing enormously at this time. In 1866 it had to be extended by the Sheffield architects Flockton and Abbott. That firm of architects built the police offices just across from here, at the back of Castle Green, at the same time. Incidentally these might be brought back into use as Police offices. By the 1890s the building had become too small again, and a whole new Town Hall was built on Pinstone Street. 

That one opened in 1897 around the time that Sheffield was given city status. From then on the building on Waingate became an even larger courthouse and the police court. The law quarter of Sheffield is still based around this area, with the current Law Courts and many solicitors offices in this area too. It remained a courthouse and police court until the late 1990s when Sheffield High Court and Sheffield Crown Court moved to new premises behind the High Street so a lot of people over a century and a half have been in and out of this building for good reasons and bad.

Since that point, the old Town Hall on Waingate has been derelict, so much so that in 2007 the national charity The Victorian Society placed it on their list of most at-risk buildings in the whole of the UK. The present owners have had the old Town Hall since 2004 but it has stood empty since then. It is Grade II listed and was supposed to go to auction in October 2008, but the auctioneers hadn't been paid their fees so it couldn’t go under the hammer.



















 





 

 

























 



















Thanks for looking​


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 14, 2012)

Brilliant report mate these photos are great! this place looks really cool, gonna have to add it to my to do list


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 14, 2012)

*Now THAT is something else! Stunning!! Very well done...*


----------



## cuboard (Oct 14, 2012)

Really stunning set of photos here, great work!


----------



## urbex13 (Oct 14, 2012)

You've captured this place spectacularly mate, I love the tone of all of these, interesting to see it's manageable again, I'm only down the road so may have to take a look


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 14, 2012)

Outstanding set of photos there mate, well done and thanks for sharing this one


----------



## BahrainPete (Oct 14, 2012)

Thats a great report & photos, thanks for posting


----------



## Wakey Lad (Oct 14, 2012)

Cheers folks, its a revist for me this one, i was last here in November 2011, quite a lot of water has got in the upper floors since last time, large pieces of plaster have fallen from the ceilings in places. I really hope the owners do something with this place, it would be a real shame to see it deteriorate further


----------



## vmlopes (Oct 14, 2012)

That's really cool and well shot


----------



## tank2020 (Oct 14, 2012)

Very nice and great pics. Thanks.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 14, 2012)

Very nice, great place and fantastic pics! This has been on my list for ages but thought it wasnt doable anymore. Ace report, thanks for sharing


----------



## Bones out (Oct 14, 2012)

Top shelf quality chap!


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 14, 2012)

Architectural bliss mate. Top report and superb shots of a stunning building. Love it


----------



## constantined (Oct 14, 2012)

What an amazing building.

Thank you so much for going in and taking the photographs.

And the photos are amazing too, I wish I was closer to Sheffield just to have a chance to see that magnicficant building.

Shame to see the old girl is going to deteriorate in reality and no-one is interesting in preserving her!

Bet that saw some interesting members of society and cases during its operational history 

Thank you again.

C


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 14, 2012)

Brilliant set, everytime I've been over the hill to sheff I've thought about this but I always get distracted by megatron


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 15, 2012)

really enjoyed your photos. magnificent building. it really needs to be saved!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 15, 2012)

Whoa, that's pretty impressive! Fantastic looking building, don't think I've seen it before. Hats off to you for getting in and producing a fantastic report!


----------



## Anoxia (Oct 16, 2012)

Impressive report, tried and failed this place before, seems a revisit is needed sometime. Thankyou for sharing!


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 16, 2012)

Fab pix buddy, I'm well suited with that!!!


----------



## cogito (Oct 16, 2012)

That's a sweet set of pics, great stuff!


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 16, 2012)

Loved the pictures, captured the place well and seemed a good splore, thanks


----------

